# Dropping some weight



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

So i'm 5'9", 125"

I weighed my bike today for the first time, its coming in somewhere between 20 and 21 lbs. (I dont ahve a legit scale and my method was to step on, weigh myself, then do it again holding the bike....i know i know....) Its a brand new lemond tourmalet, cateye, wellgo pedals.

Since im pretty light im not worried about making it super light, but i wanna drop some wieght on it. Heres my plan of attack:
New seat - i need one anyway, and the current one is over 300 grams - loss = 100+ grams
New wheelset - stock weigh over 1850g - likely neuvations for the new ones havent quite decided which new ones yet but loss = anywhere from 300-400g
New tires - bontrager race lites - vittoria's - will this have any effect. 

Any thing else u guys would reccomend? I wanna try to drop it in to the 17-18 lb weight over time. I'm doing this on a budget. (hence neuvations most likely) Anything to be careful of?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Rotating weight first.*

Light tubes are cheap and a quick way to get ride of 70 to 100 grams of weight. Uprade your cassette when it wears out. Same for the chain, my KMC chains weigh 222 grams cut. You can probably cut off your seatpost if you have more than 3 inches in the frame, that's free. Worry about the fit ride it and replace items with better and lighter components as you wear them out. 

The wisest money is spent on wheels.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

AC hubs Ambrosia F20 rims and sapim spokes = hellofa light wheeset (tubie though) not much $ (less if you go with cheeper spokes)

pedals, speedplay or better yet, M2 Racer orb II (i ride those, they are super sweet)

for your saddle, go comfort first and weight second

USE carbon seat post, or M2

Carbon soled shoes (I think you should hang your shoes on your bike when you weigh it, you don't ride without them do you?)

You are doinga 1 hour ride, you don't need 2 bottles of water

The best and cheepest place to shave weight is on you. 
Eat better and ride more. If you are in your car you are getting slower.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

dfleck said:


> I think you should hang your shoes on your bike when you weigh it, you don't ride without them do you?


Yeah, I don't ride it without me, either. So I guess my bike weighs about 170 lbs?


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

dfleck said:


> The best and cheepest place to shave weight is on you.
> Eat better and ride more. If you are in your car you are getting slower.


I'm 19, 5'9, 120-125lbs. I'm already pretty slim.....in h.s. in the lax team they called me the ethopian (cause u could see all my ribs)


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

CC09 said:


> I'm 19, 5'9, 120-125lbs. I'm already pretty slim.....in h.s. in the lax team they called me the ethopian (cause u could see all my ribs)


no sh*t...at nearly 6' you are damn thin. Instead of dropping weight I'd be more concerned that you have an eating disorder. Women would kill to be your weight. You might think about putting on some muscle--it might improve your weight to power ratio.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

im a good 3 inches off the 6' mark. I don't have an eating disorder, in fact, i eat so much, more than most of my friends here at school. I just have a ridiculously fast metabolism, and ive been an athelete all my life (cross country running, alpine ski racing, and lacrosse). It doesn't hurt both of my parents are my build and were both athletes as well. And yes I am skinnier than alot of girls....its kind of a downer though, cause what chick wants to date a guy smaller than herself? I've actaully put on almost 5lbs this year, some of that in beer from being at college, most of it from working out alot. 

What would be the best way to put on muscle, biking or lifting?


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

wow man, You're incredibly light....

I am 5'9 1/2'' and weight almost 175!!! I'm not fat or anything, just definitely not rib-cage view. My body fat was measured at 12%, so I'm not so bad there, although I would want to get my weight to around 160 and fat under 10.... Any tips? I am training as hard as I can, and with all this training I can't slack off on my proteins or power-carbs.... What to do? I already don't eat any sweets or fried stuff, nor coke, coffee, and stuff like that.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

losing weight, I don't really know. I've never tried to lose weight, just bulk up, which im slowly doing through biking (and formerly lacrosse). 

As for what I eat, I tend to eat 2 smaller meals per day (breakfast/lunch), 1 bigger meal, and a few small healthy snacks. I'm not health nut, but I dont drink soda. I do eat sweets/fried stuff, but im very limited amounts. I drink way to much coffee, but thats the life of a college student i guess. But I do eat fairly healthy( lots of fish, tofu, salads, pasta, generally anything greasy i avoid), small portions, high carbs and protien that gets burned off working out, low fat foods. thats not to say i dont love a good double bacon cheeseburger, i just dont have them more than once a month. I drink a ton of milk....whole.....non of that skim b.s. ......and im starting to lose my ribcage view...

some people are just built other ways than others. I'm no professional trainor, but of my friends who bike and have lost weight it was primarily through healthy eating, training (but not over training). Good luck, im sure there are people out there who know more about this than me, esp on the training section.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

whatever, all those tour riders show their ribs


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*College weight weenies*

I am a college light weight as well. 5'11" and 140 lbs. I am 135 during racing season. I don't worry too much about my weigh, but am concentrating on building a light-weight climbing bike. Curently my bike is around 18lbs. I am hoping to bring it down to 16.5 or 16 with a new set of handbuilt wheels, SLR seat, USE Alien carbon seatpost, M2Racer seat post binder, and maybe a 3T 199 bar.


----------

